# bitumen oder dachpappe?



## Lewinski (24. August 2004)

wo ist der unterschied zwischen bitumen und teer und dachpappe?
klappt doch bestimmt alles genau so gut oder?
und wie muss ich das dann drüberschmieren? einfach trocken rüberfahren oder wie?

danke für nix


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. August 2004)

nix drüberschmieren. Das muss ganz ganz leicht aufgetragen werden sonst klebst du dir alles zu. Am besten so einzelne dünne Striche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (24. August 2004)

Das kann man sich nicht vorstellen, aber mit so nem Kalt Teer steinchen einmal zufest gedrückt und das quitscht das du dir die Ohren zuhalten musst. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, als ob du einen Radiergummi hast GANZ zart, ohne gewalt einen ~10 cm langen strich pro felge (rechts/links)


----------



## Berliner Team T (24. August 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man sich nicht vorstellen, aber mit so nem Kalt Teer steinchen einmal zufest gedrückt und das quitscht das du dir die Ohren zuhalten musst. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, als ob du einen Radiergummi hast GANZ zart, ohne gewalt einen ~10 cm langen strich pro felge (rechts/links)




Jeder macht das anders ich mach zum bsp. immer nur auf einer seite Teer
andere machen nur striche rauf andere wiederum ziehen ne komplette linie
muss jeder selbst wissen wie ers macht da hilft nur ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (24. August 2004)

Ich fahre auch mit Bitumen Kaltkleber, aber bevor ich die Bitume auf die Felge auftrage schmir ich mir das ganze auf ein Brett hol den Bunsenbrenner und erhitze das ganze. Damit die fette ( oder was auch immer ) erst verdampfen. Dannach kann man die Bitume vom Brett pellen, erst dann ist die Bitume wie so wie ein stück kreide und mann kann sie in die hand nehemen. 

Habe auch schon probiert die Bitume ohne erhitzen aufzutragen und das war so als ob ich Sirup auf die Felge schmire.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. August 2004)

@trialerin: Bevor ich mir die Arbeit reinzieh würde und das bitumen erst erhitzen würde, etc. kannste auch deine Felge rausbauen udn das ganze anflxen, das rockt immernoch am miesten, und wenn bitumen, dann musset einfach ums haus rum schauen, irgendwo is schon bitumen zu finden, bei mir is de ganze Hof voll mit dem zeug.

Ich würde bei bitumieren einfach das rad ganz scvhnell drehen, und dann auf bei de seiten das bitumen ganz vorsichtig an die drehende felfe halen, das bringts am miesten.


----------



## Speedhunt (24. August 2004)

Bin mit Bitumen immer wie folgt umgegangen und amit auch ganz gut gefahren:

jedes -Drittel der Felge mit einem ca. 5 cm langen Strich "bemalt". anschließend das zeug durch bremsen immer etwas auf der Felge verteilt.    Dass die Bremsen bei Bitumen jault wie sau, ist normal


----------



## Luk (29. August 2004)

Ich kann nur raten nicht zu viel auftragen, dann kommt es dazu, dass die Bremsklotze an der Felge kleben bleiben und das ist nicht witzig beim Backwheelhop von einer Kante. 
Kleine Striche reicht vollkommen.
Dachpappe ist auch nicht gleich Dachpappe, es gibt harte und weiche, die weiche läßt sich besser auftragen und ist schneller runter, aber mir gefällt sie am besten.


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2004)

lol der cryo.. 5 Uhr morgens..kommst grad wieder vom Trialen oder?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. August 2004)

Bin jetzt wieder im normalen Tagesrhythmus   ..... aber weisst, kommt auch sau geil in der Früh zu fahren. Kein Penner auf den Straßen, alles absolut leergefegt, ist irgendwie so als hätte man die ganze Stadt nur für sich.
Bin vor paar Tagen von 4 Uhr Morgens bis zum Sonnenaufgang trialen gewesen....das hatte schon irgendwie was


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Penner auf den Straßen,



naja einer schon lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. August 2004)

LOL, aufpassen sonst muss ich dir zeigen wo der Ziegenbock den Honig hat.


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2004)

tzz.. jetz is gleich 6 Uhr, also Bettgehzeit für dich lol


----------



## Lewinski (29. August 2004)

ist bitumen und dachpappe jetzt das gleiche oder nicht


----------



## Heizerer2000 (29. August 2004)

Bitumen ist in Dachpappe enthalten,Dachpappe ist meist aber gesandet und fest,das kannst du fast nicht auf die Felge aufbringen,Bitumenklumpen sind ohne Sand und lässt sich leichter auf die Felge bringen.Besorg dir da lieber ein Stück(z.B Strassenbau oder auf einer Baustelle)
Hoffe ich  hab dir geholfen
Gruss Peter


----------

